# Now this is exposed!!!



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope this link works, but I saw this and just was floored.. Everyong on TAM says to expose expose expose.. This lady did it!! Check out HOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

So, what is your opnion on this!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Ive seen billboards of similar ilk


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

You play...you pay! I love it!


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

Not me. Well the one thing that popped into my mind was the lady saved herself alot of work thats for sure.. NO contacting people on his contacts lists, or calling freinds family, mailman, milkman, newspaper boy.. etc :lol:


----------



## Falene (Dec 31, 2011)

As horrible as this sounds, this warms my little black heart.

I wish there was a "love" button to click. "Like" just doesn't cover it!


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I know, I give the lady props... I dont see anyway for her husband to go under ground. NOT after this, heck now even the dog knows!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Yep! Saw that it was going around on Facebook. Some woman actually said "well, if her husband had paid for a nurse for his mom, then the woman could 'take care of' her husband"..... I went off on her.....


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Would've been great if she had one with his face and posted in the town center, now that's real exposure!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

When I found the picture of his junk that my husband had emailed to people, I would have LOVED to have taken out a billboard, but they don't allow naked genitals on them unfortunately. 

I would only do what this lady did if I was 100% sure I was not going to get back with him.


----------

